# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Kansas City

## odeboy

We are just a few miles East of Lawrence, KS, home of Mandolin Cafe - Johnson County, KS. Other than the monthly acoustic jam at Mountain Music Shoppe in Shawnee, is anybody else out there jammin'?

----------


## GnomeGrown

Heya,

I live in Shawnee, home of Mountain Music Shoppe....

Only been pickin for about 7 months, but would love to meet some local folks, and I have a few friends who are beginning too......

Drop me an email sometime, if you like!

----------


## nickelcreekster

I'm from KC... I've never been to the Mountain Music jam -- is it good? 

There is a weekly jam on the backporch of Bentley's guitar shop in Parkville (north Kansas City). It's mostly guitars and fiddles, with the occasional mando ; but still very good fun.

----------


## T Little

There's a monthly jam at Bar Roma/Waldeaux Wines which comes up this Saturday. It's at 2PM, nice bunch of people, various levels of players but nobody is incredibly advanced (i.e. professional level). The venue is the coffee bar side of a combined coffee bar and wine store. (Excellent coffee) It's on the Missouri side, on Gregory at Grand Street (between Main and Oak).

----------


## Jim Downs

Welcome to KC jammin'. Most of the serious jammin, dosen't start until Sept. Oct. Then HABOT has a monthly jam North of the river, easy to find. And there is a KCBGMA jam in Blue Springs monthly, different nights. If you would be interested in some open mike stages just ask and I will tell you about a couple that I know about. And there are more but I'm at work and don't have my list handy. HABOT has a web sight (search for HABOT), so does KCBGMA but it's harder to find. Right now about all there is, besides what you mentioned are BG festivals. There's a real good one coming up Aug. 18, 19, 20, Filmore MO. (just north of St. Joe. You can find details on HABOT site (Links - MO Festivals.) Come up and pick awhile. Have to run, will follow up on this later

----------

